# Schnappt der Preiswahnsinn auch auf private Verkäufer (aller Art, Gamer sowie Miner) über oder war das schon immer so?



## Kilon (15. Mai 2021)

Da ein YouTube Kanal in den letzten Wochen/Monaten(?) unzählige "Diese GPU hat 25€ [bis 100€] gekostet... Was kann Sie?". Habe sicher 5 Stück davon geschaut bzw überflogen und noch ein Dutzend bzw eher mehr weitere Videos vorgeschlagen gekriegt, dabei hab ich nicht mal nach gesucht.

Klar wenn es ein Video gab, das erste was ich sah da ging es um Radeon R9 der höheren 200er oder der 300er Serie gebraucht bei Kleinanzeigen für 50€... evtl. waren es auch 2 Videos, die schlechteste war eine GTX 760 2GB was ich interessant fand weil der "Ehrenamtliche Arbeits-PC" hier mein alter 2014er Budget FX-8320/ASUS 760 OC DirectCUII ist, hab eben mal versucht selbst nach Karten bei Kleinanzeigen zu suchen, aber gezielt erstmal nicht die vorgeschlagenen Modelle weil die Videos wurden 6-stellig aufgerufen, also kann man sich die Nachfrage bzw evtl. vorhandene noch übrige (akzeptable) Angebote vorstellen.... aber da wollen Leute für eine RX 470 defekt z.b. 280€ und davon gibts unzählige Beispiele, funktionstüchtige ROG STRIX die günstigste High-End RX 9 300er bzw. R9 470-490 war für 400€...... aber v.a. die ganzen defekten 6-7 Jahre alten Karten für 150-250€, wtf?!

Frage hierzu unter Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein !"§$% Mining-Rig (sry aber hasse die Dinger nur und dass Elon Musk deutlich gemacht hat wenn der Energiebedarf nicht um mind. 99% sinkt kommen Bitcoin&Co. nicht in Frage wegen Umweltschäden, vermute der Verkauf kommt auch eher daher, weil ~15.000 Dollar Wertverlust und zig tausende sind auch nur eine Blase die platzen kann, ist der 2. RIG von dem ich zufällig mitkriege dass er bestückt mit RX 570 bzw hier eben 6 x 580 bestückt direkt nach dem Kursabsturz verkauft wird, ein YouTube Video trug den Titel, dass jemand 70x 570 von einem Miner gekriegt hat vor ~2,5 Tagen (wohl aus den USA/Australien?!), aber zurück zu dem Teil... damit es funktioniert wird auf der SSD nehme ich an einfach Windows mit nötiger Software sein, und unten links ist ein Netzteil oder sollte eins sein und bei 6 x 580 wären wohl 2x normale Gaming-Netzteile angebracht da die ultrastarken 1000W+ davor eher selten bei Gamern zu finden waren, v.a. seit dem SLI quasi "tot" ist, der Typ nennt ernsthaft 4.500€ Verhandlungsbasis dafür, erwähnt wird " wie dieser hier besteht aus 6 x 580 XFX + SSD und so einem vermutlich speziellen Mining-"Gerüst", unten "
Mining Rig RX580 8GB XFX 6Stück ca.185Mh/s​
Da in der Beschreibung nur was von "wegen Platzmangel [bla], SSD is auch dabei", vermute ich mal er hat evtl. 1x hochwertiges Platinum oder Titanium 1000 - 1200W Netzteil was nich mit drin is oder 2x mittlere Platinum/Titanium. Dass man dafür selbst beim zuletzt sehr teurem Nvidia-Partner Caseking sogar locker 7 x RTX 2060 + bisschen Restgeld kriegt sollte jemand der sich offenbar damit auskennt wissen, was geht bei denen vor?! Ist das normal bei Kleinanzeigen, dass 90-95% solche Drecksangebote sind und man die ~5% "Juwelen" (=normale bis gute) Angebote zügig raussuchen und schnell handeln muss? Wegen sowas hab ich aufgehört bei ebay damals nach einer 1080 Ti als 1070 Ersatz zu suchen weil ich die Leistung ohne RTX der 2080 (Ti) im Vergleich zur "normalen" 3D-Leistung der 1080 Ti lächerlich fand, aber die Preise waren schon damals vor etwas über 2 Jahren leider wegen dem ebay Prinzip zu 100% verhunzt....

Denkt ihr wenn der Kurs jetzt nächste Woche weiter etwas fällt auf sagen wir zwischen 42 und ~47.500 US-$, dass gerade bei uns wo in einigen Bundesländern die kWh mind. 4x so viel kostet wie in den USA z.b. (2019 oder 1 HJ 2020 war Schleswig-Holstein mit 0.36€ je kWh für normalen Mix, also KEINE Grüne Energie, das teuerste Bundesland, hier in Berlin wurde beim "Standardanbieter" Vattenfall auch schon im 1. Quartal 2019 eine Erhöhung auf über 0,30€ (mehrere Kommastellen afair...) angekündigt bei meiner Mom, ich lebe seit Ende 2014 in einer WG in einem Wohnprojekt wo wir eine Strompauschale zahlen, als ich einzog warens wohl 32€, und vor zig Jahren wurde es auf 36€/Bewohner erhöht, egal ob WG oder Einzelwohnen. Daher geh ich da etwas lässiger mit Strom um als wenn ich selbst zahlen müsste, wollte mal Minen kürzlich auf einer Seite die in einem YouTube-Artikel von HardwareDealz genannt wurde, aber als selbst nach Abschalten von ESET Security/Antivir usw. die ganze Windows Defense noch verrückt spielte und dann nach dem ich das behoben hatte und aus Spaß testen wollte wie viel €uro brutto meine durch Undervolting (ka ob das für Mining sinnvoll is) bzw. OC auf bis zu ~2050 MHz laufende 1070 theoretisch bringt kamen nur Fehlermeldungen, und hier die 760 hat glaub 980 MHz Basis und 1033 Boost-Takt bei 2GB GDDR5 256-Bit, die ASUS OC is immer bei über 1GHz, auch auf ~1200MHz gepeitscht und etwas den RAM noch gepuscht (da Strom egal, wollte nur hochgerechnet aufn Monat sehen wie eigentlich bei meiner 1070 wie viel ginge), 

klar bei einer wäre es nicht viel, aber bei der Stromkostenentwicklung und bei wackeligem Kurs könnte bald eine Flut von Karten wie der Radeon RX 500er Serie aufn Markt kommen oder? Selbiges evtl. für 980 (Ti) und Karten bis 1070 Ti, die 1080 liefert bei ebenfalls 180W TDP einiges mehr als die beschnittenen 1070 (Ti) GPU's da sie im Vollausbau ist, die 1080 Ti wird vermutlich in Deutschland erst abgeschafft aus Platzmangel wenn genug 20er bzw 30er Serie Nachschub vorhanden ist der effizienter ist?! Die 5700 XT soll ja auch sehr beliebt sein, die soll verglichen mit Gaming-Performance deutlich besser minen als die 6700 XT und ist daher auch so teuer nach wie vor wohl? (800€ für 5700 XT, für ~1000€ ne nagelneue 6700 XT...aus Gamingsicht absolut unlogisch da beides Neuware)

Denkt ihr der "Peak" ist vorerst preislich bei GPUs erreicht? Ich mein eine 3070 mit 499/519€ UVP kostet praktisch fast immer zwischen 1.400 bis etwas über 1.500, und die 3060 mit 319€ UVP (oder? Da keine FE existiert gibts keine Angabe auf Nvidia auf die Schnelle) oder so muss man laut Nvidia Website ~773€ blechen, Karte nicht verfügbar und hab sie bei Caseking generell ewig nicht unter mind 900€ gesehen, eher mehr, Link veraltet, und nur das eine Model is dort gelistet sonst nur 2 Notebooks mit mobiler 3060 GPU...3060 Ti mit bekanntlich 419€ UVP die 3 günstigsten Modelle sind auch so, ~894€, ~897€ und ~925€ aber die gabs zu den Preisen schon lange nicht mehr dort, falls jemals... das muss doch langsam selbst für Miner in Ländern mit EU-Strompreisen ein Limit geben bzw sich nicht mehr lohnen große Mengen an der benötigten Hardware (wo man noch meist etwas höhere Preise hat wenn man aus zig Quellen zusammenkauft, 100 x 3070 oder 100 x 3090 würde ich sicher aus Deutschen bzw EU Seiten die nach Deutschland versenden nicht kriegen in kurzer Zeit ohne den Preis zu pushen kurzfristig zumindest...Netzteile usw. sind dann noch eine andere Sache, wobei da kamen ja genug neue Modelle mit 1500 bis 1800W und bis zu 95,9 (oder 96,9%?) max. Effizienz in der Top-Version heraus. 

Gibts irgendwie Seiten wo grob die MH/s. Werte oder so und der Profit (je Tag, Woche oder Monat abzüglich Strom usw.) irgendwie genannt wird anhand einiger verschiedener Bitcoin Kurse oder gibts da höchstens Kalkulatoren wo man GPU-Modell bzw. MH/s. Ertrag angibt, Strompreis und Stromverbrauch sowie den Kurs für Bitcoin oder Ethereum? Außerdem hab ich öfter gelesen zuletzt Bitcoin sei gar nicht so sehr GPU orientiert, warum musst ich dann schon vor fast auf den Tag genau 3 Jahren deutlich mehr für meine 1070 bezahlen als bei den Vorgängern (970, 770 usw) und besonders im 1080 bzw. später eben 1080 Ti Segment war der Aufpreis noch viel erheblicher damals, die Zotac AMP! ging eher selten aber gelegentlich für bis zu knappe 1500€ weg damals während des Peaks etwas davor, sprich der Bitcoin is doch auch GPU only oder? Weil der CPU-Mangel hatte glaube ich andere Gründe (PS5, Xbox Series X|S die alle gleichzeitig mit der Ryzen 5000 releast sind und alle eine Ryzen 3000 Octocore nutzen und bei GPU's leider nicht die alte Generation sondern die auch für PC's dringend fehlende RDNA-2 alle in sich tragen, wenn auch an TFLOPS verglichen es sich um teilweise sehr schwache GPU's handelt, ganz besonders bei der Xbox Series S die sicher in Entwicklungsländern ein Bestseller wird wegen ihrem Preis...

Achja bitte keine "Heul nicht, das ist Kapitalismus"-Reden, wir haben Pandemie und "die" übertreiben es und die bereit gestellten Zahlen sind vergleichbar mit der 20er-Serie, die war ja auch... nicht sehr beliebt da eben der Großteil des hohen Release-Preises für die "RTX"-Cores, DDR6 und nur recht wenig zusätzliche konventionelle 3D-Power war, und ich glaub da BF5 mit Verspätung kam gab es nicht mal 1 Vollversion die voll für RT(X) programmiert wurde anfangs und daher sahen wir ja diese Star Wars Demo die mal mit RT programmiert wurde noch mal schön von Nvidia für Werbezwecke überarbeitet... gerade jetzt merke ich, dass ich mit meiner 1070 gar nicht so alleine noch bei der 10er-Serie bin weil sau viele die 20-er Serie komplett übersprungen haben und wer 1070+ hat, für den ist die 16-Serie ein Witz, und selbst jetzt erlaubt Nvidia nur 2060 NON-Super, obwohl gerade die Karte Super sein "muss" um etwas zukunftsfähig zu sein aber das wär wohl schon zu krasse Konkurrenz für 3060 und 3060 Ti wenn sich die Preise mal beruhigen und wirklich mehr Geld verlangen kann man auch nicht als die ~600-650€ für die 2060 6GB, bin seit X-Mas 1994 stolzer 386er Besitzer und hab seit dem durchgehend einen PC gehabt aber langsam denk ich echt ob ich nich etwas abwarte und mir nen überfetten TV + PS5 oder evtl. PS5 "Pro" oder so bis dahin hole und dann auf 50-60 Zoll auch Raytracing usw. (erstmals...) "genießen" kann, 

hab mich echt auf die 3080 die geplant war bzw vergleichbar eben falls AMD mit "Big Navi" was Preis-Leistungsmäßig interessantes bringt, Leistung ist deutlich interessanter geworden, besonders die recht seltenen und gezielt ausgewählten "6900 XTXH" die in Sondermodellen für um die 3000€+ rum verkauft werden und eig. sollte erst die "XTX" kommen aber man ist gleich zur Oberklasse gegangen, 3x Wa-Kü Modelle und ein Monster mit 3-Fans je 100mm(!), meine "Inno3D 1070 dual x2 V4", die letzte Generation wo die Karten noch halbwegs menschlich von der Größe/Gewicht her sind, die hat 2 x 75mm.... da kann man sich vorstellen was 3x100mm Lüfter mit patentiertem Verfahren und evtl. auch teuren Materialien für leichte Rotoren so leisten, denn da setzen die bei den Preisen notfalls auch irgendwelche Edelmetalle dort ein wenn dadurch 4-5% mehr Kühlleistung und entsprechend höherer Takt geboten werden kann, und es wurde ja g erade ein Rekord von 3.321MHz aufgestellt, mit einer dieser XTXH wie ich stärkstens vermute, 

der 8auer hatte kurz davor wohl auch mit so einer irgendwas im 3,2GHz Bereich erreicht... was die Freude auf RTX-Features auf hohem Niveau dank 3080 und Cores der 2. Gen angeht wissen wir ja, trotz einiges über 2000€, könnte mir auch Scalpter oder die kranken Online-Shop Preise leisten für eine Ryzen 7 5800X + 3080 bzw. evtl. 3090 da die 3080 gerade in den letzten Wochen (wegen 3080 Ti Release habe ich schon Ende Februar vermutet...) nie anzutreffen ist, aber das seh ich nicht ein, hab für die Ryzen 7 2700X kurz nach Release damals gerade mal 283€ bezahlt und das war das Zen+ Flaggschiff! Intel's 11th Gen is ein übler Witz was Performance angeht, im mittleren Bereich ist es Preis-Leistungsmäßig besser als der 6-Kerner Ryzen aber eine schlechtere (Takt und Cores) Leistung bei der neuen Generation kann ich mich auch nich an sowas erinnern... hab jedenfalls gelesen, dass der Takt 100MHz niedriger ist sowohl Base als auch Boost und von 10-Cores auf max. 8-Cores gings runter, also müsste man intern schon echt viel verbessert zu haben um die 2 Kerne und die jeweils 0,1GHz auszugleichen bzw sogar Mehrleistung zu erbringen.... mehr als unwahrscheinlich bei weiterhin 14nm.....

Was denkt ihr?! Sind 3.500 bis 4.000€ für gewisse ASUS, Suprim X, MSI Gaming Trio X Modelle der 3090 im Spätsommer denkbar oder zu riskant weil selbst bei ~50k USD die Hardware reinminen erstmal 1 Jahr oder so dauert und der Bitcoin ja eine Riesenblase ist die niemand (wirklich finanzkräftiges von dem ich weiß) iwie unterstützt, ebenso wie kein großer Laden bzw. dessen Online-Shops gerade jetzt zur Pandemie  sie akzeptiert und auch so bald keiner wird?! Ich hoffe die Umweltschädlichkeit, viel Kohle wird wegen Mining verfeuert in einigen Ländern... China, Indien, Asien generell...über 100TWh/Jahr lag der Verbrauch Mitte April 2021 Schätzungen zufolge, das ist mehr 3/4tel aller Staaten der Welt verbrauchen und Tendenz dank 250-350W TDP Karten stark steigend...


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2021)

Macht Mining mit so einem Uralt-Rig überhaupt in D Sinn ? Bei den aktuellen Strompreisen ? Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht. Erst Recht nicht wo gerade der Bitcoin mal wieder um 5-stellige Summe nach unten gerauscht ist.

War Musk nicht sogar eigentlich einer derjenigen der Bitcoin groß gemacht hatte ? Und nun zwickt ihn sein Umweltgewissen ?


----------



## McDrake (15. Mai 2021)

Grade bei alten Grakas ist das Strompreis halt ungünstig.
Meine uralt Gtx760 zog ja mehr Strom als die neuere 1060.
Neuere Technik ist wohl allgemein Energieeffizienter und dadaurch, im Verhältnis, auch güstiger zu betreiben um sowas laufen zu lassen.
Ist jetzt einfach so mal meine Laienschlussfolgerung der letzten paar Sekunden. Aber da gibts sicher Profis hier, die mir da weiterhelfen können.


----------



## Batze (15. Mai 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und nun zwickt ihn sein Umweltgewissen ?


Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das den Typen Umwelt auch nur die Bohne angeht.
So ein E-Auto muss mindest 20-25 Jahre gefahren werden um Umwelttechnisch gegen Benziner gleichhalten zu können. Was ein Blödsinn also.
Und das vor allem in Deutschland.

Diese ganze E-Auto Debatte ist genauso Sinnlos wie Dumm. Mit Umweltschutz hat es gar nichts zu tun.
Es ist nur eine neue Form Geld zu machen, und die Üblichen Dummen Grünen Ideologisch veranlagten Hohlköpfe fallen darauf herein.

Wasserstoff/Brennstoffzellen Autos, das wäre ein echter Fortschritt. Die Pläne dafür sind alle schon da, seit Jahrzehnten.
Das modernste U-Boot der Welt, natürlich aus Deutschland läuft seit über 10 Jahren damit. 
Das kann man auch in ein Auto einbauen.
Das Problem, es bringt nachhaltig kein Geld.
Und nur darum dreht sich alles. Geld Geld Geld


----------



## Loosa (15. Mai 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> War Musk nicht sogar eigentlich einer derjenigen der Bitcoin groß gemacht hatte ? Und nun zwickt ihn sein Umweltgewissen ?


Musk ist ein Arsch, per meiner Definition, nichts weiter. Kann es nicht netter sagen. 

Egal zu was er eine Meinung äußert, man kann sich nur sicher sein, dass es seinen Zwecken dienen soll. Und sei es zum Spaß (Hui Bitcoin rauf, und guck mal Bitcoin runter, hihi). Alle anderen Inhalte haben nur Gültigkeit bis er die Lust daran verliert.


----------



## Batze (15. Mai 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Musk ist ein Arsch, per meiner Definition, nichts weiter. Kann es nicht netter sagen.
> 
> Egal zu was er eine Meinung äußert, man kann sich nur sicher sein, dass es seinen Zwecken dienen soll. Und sei es zum Spaß (Hui Bitcoin rauf, und guck mal Bitcoin runter, hihi). Alle anderen Inhalte haben nur Gültigkeit bis er die Lust daran verliert.


So direkt wollte ich es nicht sagen, aber du sprichst mir aus dem Mund.

Nebenbei, wegen Bitcoin, sollte er die Aussage gemacht haben nachdem er seine eigenen abgestoßen hat könnte das noch schwerwiegende Folgen haben.
Markt/Börsen Manipulation zu eigenen Gunsten, da sind die USA ganz Wild drauf.
Da geht er mal locker 10 Jahre in Knast.
ich denke aber mal, so Doof war er wohl nicht. Oder


----------



## MichaelG (16. Mai 2021)

Wenn er das getan hätte wäre das wohl das dümmste Acting überhaupt. Das würde ich für ihn nicht hoffen. Aber manchmal hat Musk auch krude Ideen und krude Sichtweisen. Somit wäre alles möglich.

Als Treppenwitz empfinde ich es aber, daß die NASA mittlerweile speziell auch auf Musks Raketen angewiesen ist um zur ISS zu kommen oder Sonden in den Weltraum zu schicken. Seitdem das Space Shuttle System in Rente ist hat die NASA nichts eigenes mehr.


----------



## McDrake (20. Mai 2021)

Mit dem aktuellen Kurszusammenbruch wird der Markt hoffentlich ein wenig entspannter


----------



## MichaelG (20. Mai 2021)

Dann stürzen die sich auf Eutherium oder wie das heißt oder Yt...... Aber die Währungen sind hoffentlich zu unbedeutend als daß das eine Ausnahme machen würde.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Mai 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber manchmal hat Musk auch krude Ideen und krude Sichtweisen.


Ich feier ihn und  Philantropie  würd ich ihm eher abnehmen als jedem anderen Multimilliardär - natürlich abgesehen von Bill Gates. Meiner Ansicht nach ist das ganze gehate sone typisch deutsche Sache -  ich sags Mal so, wenn ich so fett Kohle hätte würde ich damit auch strange Sachen machen - einfach um zu gucken wie weit man kommt und was passiert.

Das die Themen (vA in den Kommis) hier so vermischt werden, bekräftigt eher meine Vermutungen was inzwischen die Meinungsbildung und die Informationstiefe auf der sie basiert angeht 

Z.B. spielt Bitcoin bei dem Mining Boom aktuell nicht die Hauptrolle. Zack! Argumentation der Basis beraubt. Also vergleicht man hier Äpfel mit Birnen und wirft auch noch Wurst mit ins Feld.

Um dann auch noch was zum Beitrag an sich zu sagen  - was will der TE denn hören? Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Markt. Schau bei HardwareLuxx wenn du Hardware willst, die gut behandelt wurde. Ebay oder gar Kleinanzeigen war imho noch nie eine "gute" Plattform um Hardware zu kaufen. Nie!

Nach 50% hab ich das TL;DR aufgehört zu lesen tbh. weil es bis dahin irgendwie nur zusammenhangloses Roundhouse-Kick-Geheule ist was nach einem Sammelsurium der Kommis unter jedem x-beliebigen Artikel zu Mining/Grafikkarten/Elon Musk klingt.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass mit dem Wechsel von PoW auf PoS beim ETH Mining sich die Lage entspannt. Also abwarten und chillen oder Hobby wechseln, wenns einen so derbe aufregt.

Schöne Pfingsten Leute


----------



## fud1974 (21. Mai 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Nebenbei, wegen Bitcoin, sollte er die Aussage gemacht haben nachdem er seine eigenen abgestoßen hat könnte das noch schwerwiegende Folgen haben.
> Markt/Börsen Manipulation zu eigenen Gunsten, da sind die USA ganz Wild drauf.
> Da geht er mal locker 10 Jahre in Knast.
> ich denke aber mal, so Doof war er wohl nicht. Oder



Nein, wird er nicht sein.

Musk ist eher der Typ, der auch mal gut einen durchzieht und mal unbedachte Tweets raushaut.. oder sagen wir
mal so, ich traue ihm locker zu dass bei ihm nicht ALLES Berechnung ist, sondern er einfach mal wieder seine komischen 5 Minuten hat. Da gibt es so einige die ähnlich strukturiert sind wie er.

Das kuriose ist nur - und das ist das tiefergehende Problem - das insbesondere der Crypto Markt zu volatil auf die ÄUSSERUNGEN EINER PERSON reagiert.

Das sollte eigentlich nicht so sein.

Aber hier kamen MEHRERE Faktoren zusammen.

- Der Markt war generell hoch (zu hoch?) bewertet  und vielleicht auch in den letzten Monaten zu schnell gewachsen (kann man drüber streiten)
- MUSK seine Sperenzchen
- Reuters meldet "China verbietet Bitcoin". Was so nicht stimmte. China "verbietet" Bitcoin alle 2-3 Jahre immer wieder!

Und bumms.

Das Musk plötzlich sein Umweltbewusstsein entdeckte, ist auch so ein Thema. Die Daten zu Bitcoin sind lange bekannt (und genau so lange umstritten.. was die Energie angeht kann man vielfältig rechnen.. aber das sprengt alles..), ER war es der Bitcoin als Zahlungsmittel für seine Teslas überhaupt anbot, kein anderer.

Möglich dass er plötzlich mit einer Lösung für "Green Mining" ankommt (er hätte die Möglichkeiten) als Geschäftsmodell, oder er pushed eine andere Crypto Währung, rausgehen wird er nicht aus dem Crypto Sektor.

Mal abgesehen davon dass es da noch andere Gründe gibt, man kann anhand der Datenlage sehen dass zum Zeitpunkt (bzw. kurz danach)  des Zusammenbruchs große Marktteilnehmer fleissig GEKAUFT (sich also eingedeckt) mit Bitcoin haben, d.h. wer das tat, geht fix davon aus dass er in absehbarer Zeit beträchtliche Gewinne damit macht.

Sprich, da hat jemand durch entsprechende Aktionen den Zusammenbruch sagen wir mal.. zumindest nicht aufgehalten und es kam ihm entgegen.

Das könnten von den Volumina her sogar staatliche Teilnehmer, zumindest aber institutionelle Anleger oder große Firmen sein.

Also.....



McDrake schrieb:


> Mit dem aktuellen Kurszusammenbruch wird der Markt hoffentlich ein wenig entspannter



.. glaube ich nicht daran weil sich jemand auf die nächste Rally vorbereitet.

Der Crypto Markt bricht immer wieder zusammen, das ist quasi normal. Deswegen machen manche  ja da auch potentiell große Gewinne, das geht nur wenn vorher was zusammenbricht.

Oder man legt halt längere Zeit an und negiert (wie bei anderen Anlageformen auch, hat nix mit Crypto zu tun) zwischenzeitliche Abstürze wie diese.. was ich für seriöser halten würde wenn ich da was machen würde in der Anlageform.

Momentan hat er (=Bitcoin) sich wieder stabilisiert.

Ob er jetzt noch mal weiter sinkt und erst mal wieder über Monate niedrig notiert, kann sein, wobei vom Zyklus her wäre das zu früh was man so hört. Aber der Dip war schon ungewöhnlich, insofern wird man sehen müssen.

Aber kurzgefasst: Nein, ich habe keine Hoffnung auf eine DAUERHAFTE Entspannung im Hardwaresektor.. um es klar zu sagen, ich glaube Crypto ist "here to stay", weil das Geldsystem wie wir es gegenwärtig haben wird auch nicht mehr ewig funktionieren, eher wird man die "bekannten" Währungen im Hintergrund umwandeln in Crypto (wozu es ja beim Euro entsprechende Experimente gibt), und dazu wird man auch massig Hardware brauchen.

Früher oder später muss man halt das Problem der Energieversorgung und des Hardwarebedarfes lösen bzw. wir Spieler müssen wohl akzeptieren, dass wir nicht mehr mit die größte Gruppe sind die GPU Leistung kauft.




MichaelG schrieb:


> Dann stürzen die sich auf Eutherium oder wie das heißt oder Yt...... Aber die Währungen sind hoffentlich zu unbedeutend als daß das eine Ausnahme machen würde.



Bitcoin ist die Leitwährung im Crypto Sektor, man konnte schön sehen wie die "Altcoins" sich daran orientiert haben.

Wobei ich überraschend finde dass einige sich gut gegenüber Bitcoin behauptet haben.

TLDR:

Ich würde die Hoffnung aufgeben dass "Crypto morgen vorbei ist" und dann ist "alles wieder wie vorher".
Wenn es zwischenzeitlich eine Entspannung gibt dann ist das schön, oder kurz oder lang wird es aber ein Dauerproblem sein. Es wird sich das Angebot anpassen müssen.

Ach ja, dass Mining sich hierzulande lohnt, vor allem mit so einem Equipment.. weiß nicht.
Bin kein Experte für, aber ich denke, es hat Gründe das viele Mining-Rigs wohl in Gebieten angesiedelt sind wo Strom billig zu kriegen ist, und das ist nicht Deutschland. Gegen die mit ihren spezialisierten aktuellen Rigs konkurriert man dann an. Ich weiß nicht ob sich das lohnt. Und wenn, dann wohl eher irgendwelche Altcoins oder so, bei Bitcoin dürfte vermutlich der Zug abgefahren sein. Aber was weiß ich schon.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Mai 2021)

Je leistungsstärker die Hardware und dünner die Fertigung der Wafer werden umso schwieriger wird eine generelle Versorgung aller Sektoren.

Wenn jetzt noch die Nachfrage drastisch steigt, z.B. durch autonome Fahrsysteme/Computertechnik in Pkw/Lkw generell (Abbiegeassistenten etc. pp.), Navis, Tablets, Smartphones, Nachfrage bei anderen Smart Home Geräten (TV, Hifi-Anlagen, Receiver, selbst Küchengeräte oder Alarmanlagen, Smart Home fähige Elektronik generell etc. pp. u.a.), dazu die Industrie mit immer mehr und moderneren computergesteuerten Maschinen und Produktionsanlagen, die immer mehr computergesteuerten Verkehrslenkungs-/Steuerungsanlagen, Computeranlagen auf Schiffen und Flugzeugen und natürlich auch PC-/Konsolensektor generell, gesteigerte Nachfrage durch die Miner weltweit etc. pp. wird sich wohl das Verhältnis Nachfrage - Angebot nicht wirklich deutlich verbessern. Das bezweifle ich zumindestens. Hinzu kommt auch noch der permanente Drang nach Umsatz- und Stückzahlsteigerungen auf jedem Sektor als gäbe es keine Grenzen.

Wenn z.B. wie bisher weiter regelmäßig bei sehr vielen jährlich unbedingt das neue Hightech-Handy gegen Ratenzahlung her soll/muß weil egal welcher Hersteller gerade wieder seine neue Generation herausknallt (egal ob nun Samsung, Apple, Huawei oder wer weiß ich) oder daß man sich unbedingt aller 4-5 Jahre ein neues TV-Gerät kaufen muß weil die neueste Generation das alte Gerät gefühlt alt aussehen läßt und das 3 Jahre alte Tablet keiner mehr mit dem Hintern anschaut wird sich die Lage nicht wirklich bessern.

Und mit den auch langsam aufwachenden 2. und 3. Welt-Staaten (wie Indien/Nahost, Afrika, Mittel-/Südamerika, Teile der Türkei)  mit den teilweise weltweit höchsten Bevölkerungszahlen in Relation und selbst auch Länder wie China und Russland die ich nicht unbedingt unter diese Rubrik zählen würde wo aber in vielen Teilen der Unter- und Mittelklasse (wo sich deren Situation teilweise auch langsam bessert) auch in mehr oder weniger großen Teilen ein entsprechender Nachholebedarf besteht und wo sich diese mit der Zeit immer mehr solche Technik leisten können wird sich die Situation erst Recht nicht bessern. im Gegenteil. Dann verschärft sich die Situation weiter.

Hier müßte sich generell das Konsumbewußtsein generell deutlich verändern. um hier eine Entspannung zu erreichen. Aber teils auch das Bewußtsein bei den Herstellern hier wieder mehr auf Langzeitqualität zu setzen statt Smartphones nur auf ca. 4 Jahre Lebensdauer auszulegen.

Aber so wie es aktuell läuft wird sich die Lage nicht bessern. Die wird sich bei einem Weiterlaufen wie bisher unter Veränderung der o.g. Rahmenbedingungen eher noch drastisch verschärfen.


----------

